# Salt Fork S.p. Ohio



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello everybody we are going to Salt Fork state park in Ohio for the first time camping there,can any body tell me what the terrain is like there in the campground.We are going with another family and they have smaller children and would like to bring there bikes with them.TIA


----------



## Ironpony (Jun 21, 2012)

I have been to Salt Fork at the Horsemen's camp a few years ago.
It is a bit hilly on all of the roads around the reservoir (lake, whatever).
On the horse trails -not huge hills, but no flatland either.
Hope that this helps


----------

